

Over $25,000 Raised For Charity: Canabalt Goes Open Source - achompas
http://blog.semisecretsoftware.com/nearly-25000-raised-for-charity-canabalt-goes

======
achompas
Interesting for two reasons:

1\. More charity provided by the gaming community. This is well-documented,
but it's nice to see another example.

2\. An example of a developer open-sourcing his or her product once the
marginal cost of doing so approaches $0.

We can assume that the "market" for Canabalt is already supplied with the
game. There is probably little, if any, demand left for Canabalt after this
Child's Play fundraiser. So if Semi Secret has extracted most of the producer
surplus, why not open source the game and share its dynamic level generation
with devs?

Brilliant idea.

